# What's On Your List?



## JS116

Ahhhh..

CHRISTmas time is coming!we all know as christians why that day is special out of any other holidays.


I just wanted to ask what things are you looking foward to receiving this year?
Me personally other than the unfailing grace of God and the presence of my family I'm looking for books!

This is the first time in history I ever asked for any books for christmas.I usually ask for clothes,video games or money but I can finally say I have little to no desire to ask for those things anymore,especially over spiritual things.

Anyway let me shut up and move on to my list! haha

All the books i'm ordering from the library of online westminster theological seminary bookstore

-Westminster Confession w/scripture proofs and Larger and Shorter Catechism
-Reformed Confessions Harmonized:With an Annotated Bibliography of Reformed Doctrinal Works
-Christian Apologetics:Cornelius Van Til- Foreward by William Edgar
- Revelation and Reason:New Essays in Reformed Apologetic-K Scott Opliphint
-Defense of The Faith-Cornelius Van Til- K Scott Oliphint
-God Centered Biblical Interpitation- Vern S Poythress
-Let The Reader Understand-Dan Mccartney
-Christian Apologetics Past and Present Volume to from 1500-Oliphint Edgar
-Introduction To Systematic Theology-Van Til Foreward by William Edgar

and I already ordered a bundle of 3 books from Desiring God by John Piper on the bargain special for 15bucks,which should come next week,which are...

-Bloodlines
-Finallly Alive
-Dont Waste Your Life 

Whewwww..My library is coming together with helpful resources I'm thankful to God for him blessing me with the money to afford those and I pray he strengthen on my to not only buy those books but over time read and apply these books to my life.

What's on your list?


----------



## JM

Good looking list! 

My list is simple:

Wild Turkey

(I'm off for 18 days and plan to relax with the family, smoke a Christmas blend, and read while I sip whiskey. In reality I'll probably end up running the wife and kids all over town hitting the sales that take place after the 25th.)


----------



## jwithnell

Just about everything on my list relates to photos or photo editing since the Lord has found a thousand and one uses for my photography skills around the church. (Sadly, the gear-head part of being a photographer has not been sanctified out of me :S

_God Centered Biblical_... Vern S Poythress I haven't read this one, but very much benefited from his _Shadow of Christ in the Law of Moses._

Oh, and I'm tickled pink to have Christmas on the Lord's Day!


----------



## Rich Koster

A large print, leather bound copy of this:
English Popish Ceremonies: To all in the Reformed Churches (Gillespie’s Introduction) | Naphtali Press


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I can't help with the leather (you could rebind?) and "depends" on what you consider large print, but I'm in final proofing stages (and obtaining commendations) for an early 2013 release of the revised Naphtali Press edition of G's Popish Ceremonies. I'm not sure this was the hardest project I've done (already did it once after all), but certainly some aspects of it required considerably more effort than on other projects. The main thing was tracing all the references and reverifying all quotations, translations and re collating the text with prior editions. Production value wise it will be similar to the recent Scots Sermons.


Rich Koster said:


> A large print, leather bound copy of this:
> English Popish Ceremonies: To all in the Reformed Churches (Gillespie’s Introduction) | Naphtali Press


----------



## Andres

JM said:


> Wild Turkey



I love Wild Turkey! It might just be my favorite drink!


----------



## JM

...enjoyed in moderate Wild Turkey is a wonderful drink...abuse it and it will abuse you.


----------



## Unoriginalname

While I strongly dislike the 25th I inevitably get things on it. I know I am getting more Bowties, and the pauline eschatology. I also asked for batman the animated series on DVD


----------



## Weston Stoler

Unoriginalname said:


> While I strongly dislike the 25th I inevitably get things on it. I know I am getting more Bowties, and the pauline eschatology. I also asked for batman the animated series on DVD



I would so borrow that DVD.


----------



## JS116

JM said:


> Good looking list!
> 
> My list is simple:
> 
> Wild Turkey
> 
> (I'm off for 18 days and plan to relax with the family, smoke a Christmas blend, and read while I sip whiskey. In reality I'll probably end up running the wife and kids all over town hitting the sales that take place after the 25th.)



Thanks and I cant complain with that! haha


----------



## JM

Bowties...good gift....better then the leash (tie) that we normally get.


----------



## Skyler

I have an Amazon wishlist, but I don't know if anyone will be buying anything off it or not. I'm hoping to get a (real) tie or two, and maybe some books, but the rest will be a surprise. =)


----------



## jwithnell

Batman meets G. Vos and they capture all the theological villains in today's world? Now _that's_ an action flick I'd go to see 

Wild Turkey? Try single-malt scotch even if your means dictate, like mine, that only a thimble full may be consumed at one time.


----------



## Somerset

I don't do the whole Christmas thing if I can avoid it.

But it would be nice to have no ice on the 25th so we can see the local foxhounds off on the morning of the 26th, then go beagling in the afternoon.

Parents and wife buy me presents - so some Smetana and Copland's "Quiet City" would be nice.


----------



## Mindaboo

> I love Wild Turkey! It might just be my favorite drink!



I knew there was a reason I liked you. I like Jim Beam and coke best, but Wild Turkey is good too. I prefer whiskey over anything, but don't drink it much. Too many calories when mixed with soda. 

I already got my present. My daughter Taylor was accepted into Shenandoah University. It doesn't get much better than that for a homeschooling mom who was feeling completely inadequate. I don't generally get gifts for Christmas, and I am okay with that. I don't make a list of things I want. I got a Celtic Woman CD, and that's enough for me. 

We did get a gift card for Olive Garden, so hopefully I'll get a date night with Brad. We only do date nights once or twice a year. That will be an awesome treat. I usually ask my family to go out and look at Christmas lights. That's about all I ask for.


----------



## jwithnell

Mindy, I agree! I was prepared for the planning and teaching required for homeschooling but the whole guidance counselor thing cause me the most heartburn. I had never even _heard_ of the SAT IIs until I had kids in high school.


----------



## Mindaboo

jwithnell said:


> Mindy, I agree! I was prepared for the planning and teaching required for homeschooling but the whole guidance counselor thing cause me the most heartburn. I had never even heard of the SAT IIs until I had kids in high school.



It has been quite the learning experience...letters of recommendation, transcripts, GPA's, Open Houses, Shadow Days. I was feeling completely overwhelmed by it all. I'm glad it's over for a while. It's great gift when you see your child accomplish something they've dreamed of for years. It's a great Christmas present!


----------



## Somerset

Mindaboo said:


> jwithnell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mindy, I agree! I was prepared for the planning and teaching required for homeschooling but the whole guidance counselor thing cause me the most heartburn. I had never even heard of the SAT IIs until I had kids in high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been quite the learning experience...letters of recommendation, transcripts, GPA's, Open Houses, Shadow Days. I was feeling completely overwhelmed by it all. I'm glad it's over for a while. It's great gift when you see your child accomplish something they've dreamed of for years. It's a great Christmas present!
Click to expand...


Excellent news. I was the first in my family to go to university and they were so proud. My great grandmother told all her neighbours in the village that I was going to "have letters after his name - like the doctor and the parson".


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

Hopefully, I am getting Reformed Dogmatics, some antique duck calls for my collection, and a case of steel shotgun shells.


----------



## Scot

Authentic Christianity Series - Joe Morecraft


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

Five history books from my booklist.
Magazine files
Cork-board. 
Clothes

I'm also hoping for some money to 1) Buy a bluetooth keyboard for my iPad 2, and 2) Counterbalance the expenses of my trip to Austin in early March (hopefully then....still pending the outcome of my brother's concert schedule).


----------



## TimV

Eric, perhaps some camo or something instead of that apron!


----------



## Unoriginalname

TimV said:


> Eric, perhaps some camo or something instead of that apron!



Thought about, decided it wasn't important


----------



## JS116

I just found majority of the books I wanted at WTS bookstore for half at RHB! 130 bucks is a BIG difference from 170


----------



## Zach

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> Hopefully, I am getting Reformed Dogmatics, some antique duck calls for my collection, and a case of steel shotgun shells.



I'm also hoping for Reformed Dogmatics. Unfortunately, I didn't even think to put the antique duck calls on my list!


----------



## FenderPriest

I think I've settled on The Complete Calvin and Hobbes (like Bill Brown here, who's answer I didn't see until after I typed!).


----------



## SolaScriptura

I've asked for:

1. Book money
2. LL Bean money
3. a stereo receiver (I want to start piecing together an awesome home sound system. I figure I should start with the receiver and then add on speakers as I can afford them.)


But honestly, my favorite gifts tend to be those things that I didn't even think about, but my family - because they know me - they see something and say, "Ben would love this!" and I end up with something that reflects their perception of my tastes and interests and personality. I really like those gifts best.


----------



## J. Dean

I'll take whatever is given to me... with a smile. 

The older I get, the less concerned I am with getting and the more I enjoy giving. I attribute this to God making me a little less greedy and a little more generous over time. It's a blast giving, especially giving to people who don't expect it, and when it can be done in a way that glorifies God (like secret charity work), it's a real riot. 

I introduced my son to this while he and I went to Chicago. We had a fun time helping people out, and he saw charity put into action. He really liked it, and has a sensitive heart about it, for which I thank God. 

Don't get me wrong: I love getting presents, and I STILL try to snoop around the house to find my presents (I'm terrible about this: ask my wife), but it's not as fun as giving now.

Besides, if I really want something, I usually get it myself.


----------



## Tripel

Kindle Touch.

As always, I've very excited about Christmas. Most wonderful time of the year!


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

Scot said:


> Authentic Christianity Series - Joe Morecraft



That is a great choice! Highly recommended!


----------



## fishingpipe

I'm extremely thankful I received a nice bonus for work this year. We have been very, very tight the last year financially, so the money comes in handy with a variety of needs we have. None of this is essentially tied to Christmas more than it is the timing of the bonus check, but for what it's worth...

We're going to use much of it to completely remodel our hall bathroom ceiling-to-floor, as it is still stuck in the early 80's. We upgraded the technology in our homeschool earlier this year with a new desktop and laptop, so with the bonus I'm finally upgrading a couple of things for myself this month, including an iPhone 4s (my current 3-year old phone seems so ancient) and a Kindle Touch (been wanting one for a long while). My wife is getting a couple of new outfits for church, a new microwave (we haven't had a working one for several months now, which was kind of cool - long story), dishwasher (our current one is very old and on its last legs), and a Keurig coffee maker (special treat just for her - I don't drink coffee). And finally, for the cooler months, we've purchased a very nice heated blanket with dual controls from Land's End for our bed.

Most of it is "need" based but it's nice to have a little cash for a couple of "toys" for a change and to stick a little in savings along with the tithed portion.


----------



## JM

Man, nice bonus. If you wait a few years that 1980's bathroom will be back in style.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

I just want to win this auction:


RARE, VINTAGE The Logos International ASV Study Bible Genuine Leather | eBay

Now don't anyone go bidding on this. 

AMR


----------



## BJClark

I don't really have a list..the only thing that was on it, my husband bought last month, and as soon as we walked in the door he was opening the box..

Now I just need to record all my old LP's to cd's and mp3s


----------



## Unoriginalname

This just in... I got my first round so far and the bowties have landed. As well as the muppet show on dvd (an added bonus)


----------



## Craig.Scott

"CHRISTmas time is coming!we all know as christians why that day is special out of any other holidays"

I'm sorry brother bt i have no idea what you mean, there is nothing special about the day at all (of course as 25th is the Sabbath it is as every Sabbath, the lord's Day _Not_ our day to endulge and pass around presents and only attend worship once instead of twice). In fact the 25th December is Satans greatest display of trickery.

I'm sorry that i have to be serious but when i see brothers in Christ being swooned by the pagan/papist feast of Christ's masse (blasphemy).

I would urge all brothers to search the scriptures and look for a com,mandment to indulge in the pagan fest.

No gifts, no special meal, no trees, no breaking the second commandment, the 25th December will be the Sabbath, and we rest in Him, our speech is in Him, the word of God alone.









In Christ


----------



## RobertPGH1981

Here is what I got or am getting:

- The Rocky Collection on Blue Ray
- John Owens - Overcoming Sin and Temptation
- Richard D. Phillips - The Masculine Mandate: God's Calling to Men
- Skyrim on Xbox 360 

Thats it for me..


----------



## gordo

hoping for a Razor gaming mouse pad and some DVD sets.


----------



## Berean

Craig.Scott said:


> I would urge all brothers to search the scriptures and look for a commandment to indulge in the pagan fest.



 At the top of my "list" is getting this 'greedy season' over and done with, at least for another year.


----------



## JM

...got a single malt scotch and Cap. Black pipe tobacco from co-workers...


----------



## gordo

Berean said:


> Craig.Scott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would urge all brothers to search the scriptures and look for a commandment to indulge in the pagan fest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the top of my "list" is getting this 'greedy season' over and done with, at least for another year.
Click to expand...


Yeah. I can't wait to get it over and done with too. Greedy season is a good name. But I do find when the day approaches, my wife gets excited and it spreads to me. I also like that I get 5 days off of work.

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------




JM said:


> ...got a single malt scotch and Cap. Black pipe tobacco from co-workers...



Nice!!!


----------



## JM

Can I amend my list? I'd like to add some Tabac EDT...since I already got a bottle of good whiskey.


----------



## Somerset

gordo said:


> hoping for a Razor gaming mouse pad and some DVD sets.



Going by your portrait, it doesn't look like the first year you have hoped to receive a razor.


----------



## gordo

Haha! 

In truth, the gaming mouse pad is made by Razor.


----------



## Britt

I share your sentiment!!  I need this traffic to be gone.


----------



## DMcFadden

R.L. Allan ESV single column Navy Blue highland goatskin Bible.


----------

